# Do you have golf cart insurance?



## Cole Slaw

My insurance rep is trying to sell me this. It's not required in Florida, as the vehicle is not titled and cannot exceed 20 mph. But i'm wondering if anyone has any experiences that would make me want to pay for insurance.


----------



## AZ Jim

Here in Arizona they are street licensed and I believe require insurance just like a car, and they get into traffic accidents from time to time.  I wish they were not legal on the streets as they clog up traffic.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I`ve heard of so many people having accidents in them-both on and off the golf course-that I`d say it`s probably a good idea.


----------



## Bullie76

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`ve heard of so many people having accidents in them-both on and off the golf course-that I`d say it`s probably a good idea.


Agree. People will sue over anything now days.


----------



## Ken N Tx

They could cost a few $$$$$ to replace!!!!!


----------



## Mike

The European Parliament are considering making
it law to have insurance on:-

*Golf Carts.
Electric Wheel Chairs
Mobility Scooters
Ride-on-Lawn-Mowers.*

*Full Story Here*

Mike.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

A few years ago,there was a golf cart accident here in my county. It happened in a gated community here and I was hearing about it as it was happening. I don`t remember if I was hearing it on our police scanner or reading it on one of the scanner Facebook pages I go on but it involved three women. Turned out it was three friends,all in their 50s,who had gone to the local bar for "a" drink. The bar is located right before the gates to the community,on the golf course. Well,they got pretty hammered apparently and then headed home. This community has some treacherous hills,and the driver wound up losing control and crashing right in front of a house that I was doing monthly foreclosure inspections on at the time. I`m not surprised she lost control as it`s at the bottom of a very steep hill and then right around a sharp curve. Well,all three were thrown from the cart and the two passengers were very seriously injured. Spinal injuries. Don`t know if either was paralyzed but it sounded like at least one was. Then we started reading in the local paper that lawsuits were being filed against the driver. Guess that was the end of their friendships....


----------



## oldman

I always wondered if the Amish have insurance on their horse and buggies. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Robusta

Amish are self insured.  They have a community fund that they can draw,(borrow) from for a multitude of emergency expenses. I imagine paying damages would be one of them.


----------



## Butterfly

Dunno for sure, but I doubt the Amish are as litigious as the rest of us.


----------



## Manatee

When we lived in Arizona I had a cart.  It was 20 years old and had never been on a golf course. It was registered and insured.  Carts were not allowed on streets where the speed limit was higher than 35 MPH.  The insurance was $50 a year at first, then they jacked it up to $75. License tag was about $10.  I used to put gas in it every other month.  It had a 5 gal tank.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Manatee said:


> When we lived in Arizona I had a cart.  It was 20 years old and had never been on a golf course. It was registered and insured.  Carts were not allowed on streets where the speed limit was higher than 35 MPH.  The insurance was $50 a year at first, then they jacked it up to $75. License tag was about $10.  I used to put gas in it every other month.  It had a 5 gal tank.



Check these out (not golf carts)..>>CLICK HERE


----------



## Pappy

We have a lot of them here in our community. My neighbor has one. I'll have to ask him when they get back. I'm thinking of getting one if I can find a good deal.


----------



## Pookie

There are several here too, but wow, I never knew about insurance on them. Makes sense, though! 

I drove a golf cart once. It looked something like this:








You really don't want to know what happened when I tried driving a forklift.


----------

